# Getting money from pension



## ken turmon (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a question about getting money out of my pension.The company I work for went bankrupt and was sold. Our pension has been turned over to a firm to sort it out because the company was behind several million in contributions. It is supposed to be resolved later this yr. I have recently been diagnosed with a disability and am off work indefinately with a reduced income. I am wondering if I am aloud to withdraw the money in my pension sooner rather than later. It is not enough to retire on for sure and would be much more use to me now. I dont know the laws about these plans.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your situation. If I were you, I would make a phone call to the plan administrator to find out.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

yes, i agree with CC. a phone call will work much better than a message in a forum. some people think facebook is a great tool, you could try that too...


----------

